

Ask HN: Startup Data Security Survey - dacort

Hi folks,<p>I'm a former computer security guy that's recently plunged into the startup world. On the heels of Dave McClure's subscriptions are the new black post, we looked into some of the recurring billing solutions out there and found that there's a lot of confusion about what needs to be done with respect to security.<p>I was hoping to get some feedback from other startups that accept payments on the web to see how they do so, and how knowledgeable they are with respect to security. We'll be sharing this survey with payment providers (and publicly), so it will hopefully be useful for them to get an idea of what startups are looking for.<p>You can find it here: http://www.untitledstartup.com/2010/02/payment-security-survey-for-startups/<p>Thanks!
======
Travis
completed!

